# Пирамидальность



## stasuga (18 Май 2006)

Здравствуйте. Сына направил невропатолог на электромиограмму, диагноз-умеренная пирамидальность (шейная и немного грудная области).

Разъяснили очень плохо, что это и с чем едят. Дали только рекомендации по леч. физ-ре, массажу, физиотерапии.

А хотелось бы больше узнать о природе заболевания.


----------



## Helen (21 Май 2006)

Предоставьте, пожалуйста, более подробную информацию, включающую возраст, жалобы сына, с которыми Вы обратились к невропатологу, историю заболевания. Диагноз – «пирамидальность» в реестре отсутствует, это признак, выявляемый при обследовании (в том числе при электромиогр.), поэтому хотелось бы представить всю картину.


----------

